# Hugh Howey's Article in Salon about Self Publishing



## BWFoster78 (Apr 5, 2013)

If you haven't read this yet, you need to:

Hugh Howey: Self-publishing is the future — and great for writers - Salon.com


----------



## danr62 (Apr 5, 2013)

I remember when Hugh started that thread on that forum.


----------



## MichaelSullivan (May 7, 2013)

It's a good article for sure. I agree with Hugh that the untold story is all the "little guys" who are earning well through self-publishing. I know I was one of them and I know many, many more.


----------

